# Torpedo Grass or Common Bermuda



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

For the longest time I thought I had common bermuda mixed in with my hybrid, and I acquiesced that this was my life. Then I came across engineear's thread and it had my hopes up. Is this torpedo grass?


----------



## GaJake (May 19, 2020)

Here's what the torpedo grass looks like in my lawn.


----------



## GaJake (May 19, 2020)

Torpedo grass on the left and common bermuda on the right.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

Torpedo or common?


----------



## GaJake (May 19, 2020)

FoldsPocketAces said:


> Torpedo or common?


That's not common bermuda. It does look like it could be torpedo, but not positive.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

I dug around some more today and followed it deeper, and pulled these white tube things out. Does Common Bermuda have white underground runners like this? Or is it safe to say it's torpedo?


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

I'll add to this debate:


----------

